# Graef CM80 vs Fracino Piccino (Ascaso I-Mini) vs Iberital MC2



## smidster09 (Feb 19, 2014)

Hi everyone, I'm new to the forum and relatively new to the art of home barista style coffee!

I'm looking for grinder to partner my Gaggia Classic and was wondering if anybody has had any of these 3 set-ups I have in mind and can help me decide. Any other opinions of grinders around this price bracket are more than welcome and its worth mentioning that I will be using the grinder solely for espresso grind.

Thanks in advance

Tom


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Hi and welcome , what prices are you paying for the above please ?


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Welcome to the forum. It's a good option going for a dedicated espresso grinder.

Are you looking at new or used. Used will give you more grinder for you buck. A used MC2 for instance can be picked up for £80-£85.

What's your budget?


----------



## smidster09 (Feb 19, 2014)

Yeah I'm looking at used mostly and have found all 3 used for between £80-£100, so anything around that kind of price range really.


----------



## innatelogic (Jan 26, 2014)

Perhaps not the kind of opinion you're looking for:

Even though the grinder has some technical merits I find the 'nose' of the Iberital MC2 too ugly to contemplate seriously.


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

I had an original Ascaso iMini and was happy with it as an entry level grinder, it looks nicer than an MC2. They're noisy though, and do retain a gram or 2 that you can get loose by tipping the grinder forward slightly. I think they've been revised a few times since I had mine so cant comment on the later iterations.

I've seen mixed reviews on the Graef, seems quite popular in Europe but others have said the grind quality isn't that great.


----------



## smidster09 (Feb 19, 2014)

I really like the I-mini, looks and size wise, I think I might take that plunge! Thanks all!


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

What is the current price on an I mini if ~£200 it's probably worth trying to grab a used mignon when one comes up for sale.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

I agree with Charlie if you're looking at spending £200ish on a grinder then a used Mignon will beat the I-mini hands down IMO.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

New one delivered would be £265 from our sponsor, if you didnt want to wait or wanted new.

Well worth the extra money.

Anyone got a link to the BB review they can post?


----------



## oracleoftruth (Jan 15, 2014)

At the cheaper end, there is nothing wrong with the gaggia mdf.

Well except for all the things that are wrong with it... if you don't mind the doser and the steps it's great. And you can remove the steps with a simple mod.

Best thing is you can get it for 70-80 2nd sometimes.


----------



## hubrad (May 6, 2013)

I have a CM80 which seems to be delivering good results. I used 3 spacing washers.. two of the provided ones plus one slightly thicker ( I did measure them at the time, but can't for the life of me remember the actual thicknesses) to get the grind finer.. on about '0' the burrs are just starting to clash, and mostly i'm setting at about 9-11 with Limini and Casa Espresso espresso blends and getting decent shots. If I fancy a pour-over I take it to the coarsest setting, which seems to work fine.

In the process of cleaning up an Anfim Super Best which cropped up on Ebay to see if that makes any difference to me, but in the mean time quite happy with the Graef.


----------

